# Envoyé spécial à l'heure de l'iPad



## habstyob (15 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Dans le numéro d'envoyé spécial la suite de ce samedi 15 mai on peut voir la présentatrice (François Joly ou Ghilaine Chenu) introduire le sujet de l'émission à l'aide d'un iPad 3G.

News peut-être juste anecdotique mais elle a le mérite de souligner l'intérêt des médias, et notamment de notre bon vieux service public, pour le nouveau périphérique d'apple.

L'introduction parait, du reste, du plus bel effet.

Pour la vidéo c'est par là : http://envoye-special.france2.fr/la-suite/

(pas besoin de vous taper tout le reportage, l'iPad apparait au tout début de celui-ci)

Merci


----------



## Ordha (15 Mai 2010)

Etrange qu'Apple ait laissé passer ça... d'autant qu'aucune mention ni remerciement ne sont mentionnés dans le générique de fin.


----------



## Progoze (16 Mai 2010)

En est-ce vraiment un ? En même on s'en fou il faut vraiment avoir l'oeil pour remarquer que c'est un iPad il passe 10 sec et puis c'est tout !
Apple à d'autres chats à fouetter en ce moment (entre autre les E N O R M E S ruptures de stock de l'iPad...)


----------



## twinworld (16 Mai 2010)

Pourquoi il devrait y avoir des remerciements ? L'iPad est en vente depuis quelques mois déjà. J'ai déjà vu des journalistes sur des TV locales avec des iPads dans leurs émissions. Pourquoi pas France 2 ?


----------



## habstyob (16 Mai 2010)

Progoze a dit:


> En est-ce vraiment un ? En même on s'en fou il faut vraiment avoir l'oeil pour remarquer que c'est un iPad il passe 10 sec et puis c'est tout !
> Apple à d'autres chats à fouetter en ce moment (entre autre les E N O R M E S ruptures de stock de l'iPad...)



Très heureux d'apprendre que tu t'en fous, et encore plus de découvrir qu'apple est en rupture de stock concernant l'iPad, vraiment je pense que personne n'était au courant, merci de l'info...


----------



## Progoze (16 Mai 2010)

Hum suffit de lire un peu les forum finalement...
Tout les apple store de New-York et de Californie le sont en tout cas 
Sois sur de toi la prochaine fois avant de prendre ton petit ton condescendant (ce n'est qu'un conseil après tout)
++

PS : il est en rupture en France avant même que la vente soit lancée (livraison à partir de début juin)


----------



## habstyob (17 Mai 2010)

Et le second degré sinon tu connais ? 

Là pour le coup il te fait cruellement défaut... 

Allez on s'écarte du sujet, sans rancunes


----------



## Progoze (17 Mai 2010)

MDR l'excuse du second degré toujours bonne à prendre pour éviter de passer pour un demeuré hein ;-)


----------



## Myjazz (17 Mai 2010)

manifestement, le concept de "second degré" n'est pas acquis


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Chouette, un débat de haute volée !

Et moi qui, (idiot que j'étais), regardais "Envoyé spécial" pour les reportages...

Jeudi prochain, je sens que je vais pouvoir ouvrir un sujet sur le forum "ChanelGénération" pour parler du tailleur de Ghilaisne Chenu !


----------



## jugnin (17 Mai 2010)

Myjazz a dit:


> manifestement, le concept de "second degré" n'est pas acquis



C'est pourtant simple.

En mathématiques, une équation du second degré, encore appelée équation quadratique se présente sous la forme suivante :


```
axCarré+bx+c=0
```

les lettres a, b et c désignent des nombres, et a est, par définition, différent de 0. La lettre x désigne l'inconnue. Le terme de second degré provient du fait que le polynôme définissant l'équation est du second degré.
Deux identités remarquables permettent de trouver les éventuelles solutions. Il en existe entre zéro et deux (éventuellement confondues), si les solutions recherchées sont des nombres réels. Le calcul du discriminant permet de connaître le nombre exact de solutions et offre une méthode synthétique de résolution.
Dans le cas où les solutions recherchées sont des nombres complexes, il existe toujours deux solutions, elles peuvent néanmoins être confondues.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Myjazz a dit:


> manifestement, le concept de "second degré" n'est pas acquis


 
Oui, mais alors...
Il est à qui ?


----------



## Gronounours (17 Mai 2010)

Merci Juguenain.

Cependant, pourrais-tu m'éclairer sur le 3ème degré ?


----------



## jugnin (17 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Merci Juguenain.
> 
> Cependant, pourrais-tu m'éclairer sur le 3ème degré ?



C'est pourtant simple.

Ce sont les brûlures les plus graves. Elles détruisent toute la peau (derme et épiderme). La peau endommagée prend alors une coloration blanche, brune ou noire. Ces régions deviennent insensibles, sèches et sujettes aux infections. Dans ce cas, il ny a aucune possibilité de régénération delle-même pour la peau car toutes les cellules cutanées sont absentes. La greffe de peau est alors indispensable à la survie du blessé en cas de lésion étendue.

Si avec tout ça, vous comprenez toujours pas ce que viens faire un iPad dans une émission de télévision, je ne peux définitivement plus rien pour vous.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Si avec tout ça, vous comprenez toujours pas ce que viens faire un iPad dans une émission de télévision, je ne peux définitivement plus rien pour vous.



Quoi ? On peut regarder la télévision sur un iPad tout en lisant le journal ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quoi ? On peut regarder la télévision sur un iPad tout en lisant le journal ? :mouais:


 
Tu s'rais pas en train d'essayer de faire du second degré, des fois ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2010)

Flute, ça s'est vu :rateau:

_(oui, j'aime bien dire "flute")_


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2010)

*NICHONS !...*


----------



## UnAm (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## habstyob (17 Mai 2010)

Progoze a dit:


> MDR l'excuse du second degré toujours bonne à prendre pour éviter de passer pour un demeuré hein ;-)



En même temps faut vraiment être naïf, benêt, candide, ingénu, voir même carrément simplet (tant qu'on est dans la référence littéraire) pour imaginer nous apprendre que l'iPad est en rupture de stock.

Tu noteras qu'un débat entre un demeuré et un niais ça attire du monde.

Qui a dit que rire de la simplicité d'esprit était le propre de la nature humaine ?

Vous saluant bien chaleureusement.

PS : Je laisse à nos experts le soin d'extraire le second degré de ce présent message.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

En tous cas, voilà un bel enseignement du second degré !


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2010)

habstyob a dit:


> (...)
> &#8230; de ce présent message.


Poil à l'&#339;sophage...





PonkHead a dit:


> En tous cas, voilà un bel enseignement du second  degré !


Poil aux trous d'nez !...


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mai 2010)

c'est quoi un ipad


----------



## Progoze (17 Mai 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est quoi un ipad


Impossible de répondre à cette question :/ (troisième degré (ax^3 +bx^2 +cx +d))
PS: je ne faisais que rappelé que l'iPad était en rupture je vois pas le mal si on se fait directement agresser pour ce genre de chose, ça devient un peu le parcours du combattant :O


----------



## habstyob (17 Mai 2010)

Et moi je voulais simplement montrer à tout le monde que j'étais un fan d'envoyé spécial


----------



## Progoze (17 Mai 2010)

Ha ba n'empêche ils ont un bon fond puisqu'ils ont l'iPad hein


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mai 2010)

ouais ben si vous ne le savez pas, pas la peine de me prendre de haut et me prendre pour un con

tous les même ces applefanboys, élitisme, condescendance, pppfffff


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

Progoze a dit:


> je ne faisais que rappelé que l'iPad était en rupture


 


habstyob a dit:


> Et moi je voulais simplement montrer à tout le monde que j'étais un fan d'envoyé spécial


 
Ah ?
Moi, je ne faisais que passer, j'ai vu de la lumière...

Je me demande ce que jugnin voulait dire.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (18 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> j'ai vu de la lumière...



Alors je suis sorti..

Et j'ai dit 
Bonne idée !


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Alors je suis sorti..
> Et j'ai dit
> Bonne idée !


Ça manque de second degré, ça...


----------



## spaceiinvaders (18 Mai 2010)

Ah mince...  tu est sur ? :rose:
Bon tampis, ça sera toujours un hommage à JJG alors... :rateau:


----------



## Progoze (18 Mai 2010)

ça devient carrément space comme Topic !


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2010)

Ménaaan !...


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2010)

Je sens que cela va finir au Bar


----------



## jugnin (18 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Je sens que cela va finir au Bar



Ménaaan !...


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Je sens que cela va finir au Bar





jugnin a dit:


> Ménaaan !...


Le bar n'est pas une poubelle !...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Je sens que cela va finir au Bar


 
Ménaan, agad : y avait deux types qui commençaient à se monter le bourichon du second degré jusque dans la moutarde des narines du nez, ça allait finir en pugilat, fermeture, discours en vert, ban peut-être, modo-facho et tutti quanti !

Au lieu d'ça, les v'la potes à se demander de concert d'où sort la bande d'hurluberlus viendus agrémenter leur beau sujet de considérations oiseuses (mais néanmoins fort drôles) autant que de digresssions fabuleusement divertissantes et instructives.

Moi je dis, mine de rien, la Horde, c'est des pacificateurs - quasiment d'utilité publique. Les casques bleus du forum (mais sans le casque).

Et pour revenir au sujet, (pirouette, cacahuette) je trouve ça super frime (limite prétention un peu snob) que de présenter une émission de télé avec un iPad pas encore en vente en France.


----------



## Progoze (18 Mai 2010)

Surtout que l'iPad dans l'émission n'a aucun rapport :s
I don't see the point...

(t'as vu mon Anglais un peu )


----------



## chafpa (18 Mai 2010)

Votre topic est à combien de degrés ?


----------



## Progoze (19 Mai 2010)

L'humour comporte une infinité de degrés. En la matière, la question  n'est pas tant de savoir combien il en comporte que la position relative  dans laquelle on se trouve par rapport à la moyenne.
[...] A partir du troisième degré, la situation se corse, la distribution de  la population sur l'échelle des degrés de l'humour suivant une loi  exponentielle négative. C'est en effet à partir du troisième degré que  débute le premier seuil de l'incompréhension entre l'artiste et son  public, puisqu'aucun écart n'est permis entre les degrés de l'humour,  faute d'être pris au sérieux par ceux des degrés inférieurs.

Tu as ta réponse ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Vous voulez un pt'it coup de nettoyage ?


----------



## NyKo4 (19 Mai 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est pourtant simple.
> 
> Ce sont les brûlures les plus graves. Elles détruisent toute la peau (derme et épiderme). La peau endommagée prend alors une coloration blanche, brune ou noire. Ces régions deviennent insensibles, sèches et sujettes aux infections. Dans ce cas, il ny a aucune possibilité de régénération delle-même pour la peau car toutes les cellules cutanées sont absentes. La greffe de peau est alors indispensable à la survie du blessé en cas de lésion étendue.
> 
> Si avec tout ça, vous comprenez toujours pas ce que viens faire un iPad dans une émission de télévision, je ne peux définitivement plus rien pour vous.



+1 pour toi  
Voila une demonstration du sens de la reparti  (impossible d'expliqué ça avec des maths  )


----------

